

Introduction to machine learning with R - washedup
http://www.r-bloggers.com/in-depth-introduction-to-machine-learning-in-15-hours-of-expert-videos/

======
ljk
is it possible to learn machine learning with only minimal stats background?

~~~
washedup
might as well try. any well written machine learning tutorial will give you a
foundation as you go through it.

